# need softkey for htc hd2 MIUI gingerbread 2.4.13



## rahul.oberoy (Aug 5, 2012)

hi to everyone
i want to create and add softkey mod for miui gingerbread rom V. 2.4.13 plz help me if anyone know how to add or create softkey...

thank you


----------

